# Recommend me a plant!



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking for a new plant to put in my tank for my betta. Right now the only live plant is my Moss ball lol.

Would like a plant that is easy to maintain, but is beautiful enough to make the room looks awesome, but my betta also loves it.

Thanks! :-D


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Water wisteria, hornwort duckweeds, anubias, java fern. Those are the common ones that doesn't require much lighting and substrate as most of them can be floating plants.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

My fish kids really like anachris bc they take naps on it, but it drops leaves so you need to vacuum with a turkey baster regularly.

I love floating plants, especially dwarf water lettuce and Brazilian Pennywort.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of elodea. But I do love brazilian pennywort and water wisteria. 
planted in the middle of your tabk, the wisteria will grow outwards and can look stunning


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

I love my water wisteria! That was the first plant Bettasaurus had in his little 3 gallon. When I moved him to the 10g, he pouted until I put the wisteria bback in. Mind you, he has about 4 different other kinds of plants but that one is his favorite. I'm going to get some more for Bettamort's tank when I go to petco today


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

what kind of light do you have for your tank? All the suggestions are good but if you dont have the proper light they will not survive.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> what kind of light do you have for your tank? All the suggestions are good but if you dont have the proper light they will not survive.


The voice of reason!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, how big is your tank? My two fishes with amazon swords *love* them and hang out in them all the time, but they can grow pretty big. Chicory's is taking over his 3.5G tank. Well, so is the fern for that matter. It's very jungley in there, which I suspect he overall approves of. At any rate, they seem to be pretty easy to take care of. Stock LED lights on Chicory's crescent tank plus a little LeafZone every couple water changes, and trim off the occasional dead leaf.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

This is the light set I got, its a full hood and have two light socket.

This is the bulb:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...=LIghting+&amp;+Hoods&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

My tank size is a 10 Gallon.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

That sounds fine for low light plants


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah okay.

Also, what should I be getting when getting my first plant at Petsmart? Is there anything I should get, so I could just go home and do everything that one day instead of going back and forth?

Also, would LED headlight be better then those light bulb?

Thanks!


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

anubias on a driftwood looks very nice =]


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Alright, so this is what I see the most that is compatible with Betta's.

Anubias
Anacharis
Java fern
Water wisteria

Those sounds good?

Edit: Is either of this package good? And which one would you guys go with for a 10 Gallon?

Standard Pack
Deluxe Pack


----------



## Bowser416 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have some java moss in mine. It grows pretty easily and you will end up having way more than you need, but my ghost shrimp seem to like it there


----------

